# I share this with you, enjoy.



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

If this doesn't bring a tear to your eye, you must have iced water running through those veins.

It is beautiful and emotional. Pavarotti's grand daughter is only 15 years old.
Volume up, sit back and enjoy.
What a voice, she inherited a lot of Pavarotti's DNA.

http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/video/...ganadora-tu-vales/00311368437203459593206.htm

copied from an email sent to me.
cabby


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

well it didn't bring a tear to my eye  but that is certainly some voice which I presume will only get stronger as she gets older.

Steve


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The high pitched soprano voice has always missed its mark with me. This voice with all of its emotion, is truly powerful and deserves all of its doubtless accolades.
Perhaps because I do not speak Italian, the nature of opera has yet to attach to the pleasure centres of my ignorant musical ear.
Thank you for showing this.

Alan


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Did it for me.!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

I agree its wonderful, however its in a Spanish Paper on a Spanish TV programme so where does the fact that she is supposedly Pavarott's granddaughter come from.

Phil J


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Wonderful voice and a remarkable performance for a 15 year old.

What really winds me up though are audiences that clap and cheer during a performance. Wait until the end to show appreciation and don't spoil the music. :evil: 

Richard.


----------



## Hymerintacto (Aug 2, 2011)

A-b-s-o-l-u-t-l-e-y b-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

She ain't the grand daughter of Signor Pavarotti - her name is Maria and is younger.

Hairstyle/ethnicity don't match either.

Powerful singer but the hype of the Galician (not Spanish) TV presenters/judges/audience is OTT - that's what made me cry, with anger!


----------

